

Excel As A Database - nkurz
http://wyorock.com/excelasadatabase.htm?

======
Someone
Jerzy Tyszkiewicz: Spreadsheet As a Relational Database Engine, in Proc. ACM
SIGMOD International Conference on Management of Data:195-206, Indianapolis,
2010.

[http://www.mimuw.edu.pl/~jty/SIGMOD/SIGMOD.html](http://www.mimuw.edu.pl/~jty/SIGMOD/SIGMOD.html)

And of course,
[http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306397](http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306397):

 _" Microsoft SQL Server supports connections to other OLE DB data sources on
a persistent or an ad hoc basis. The persistent connection is known as a
linked server; an ad hoc connection that is made for the sake of a single
query is known as a distributed query.

Microsoft Excel workbooks are one type of OLE DB data source that you can
query through SQL Server in this manner. This article describes the syntax
that is necessary to configure an Excel data source as a linked server, as
well as the syntax that is necessary to use a distributed query that queries
an Excel data source."_

[the first is theoretical computer science and not even intended to be
practical; the second is ugly, but, at times, highly practical]

